# The Mine's BNR34 demo car



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

My favorite demo car by far.










































More here


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Did you drive it yet, Dino.
Looking forward to that write-up.

Oh, and stunning pictures [as per usual].


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great pictures Dino


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nics pics.

No doubt Yunis has his trollies around his ankles!


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

AAARGGGHHH...
I must agree with you Dino, this is THE car.
And when I see your photos, I really want to take my camera and use it again.
But, what's the red thing in the middle of the fourth picture (between the clocks) ?


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

A marker for the max revs / gear change point


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I looked at them last night and I´m impressed as usual by your pics. It´s very interesting to see some other pics then the usual front, side shots. The shot of the underside of the car is very cool! 











I assume that the red arrow is to indicate the rev limit?
But what´s the red buttons on the steering wheel for?

/P


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

question is does it still retail the active diff setup since its used for track??

Moleman, yeah my trollies are around my ankles at the mo

Still not better than sex


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

i see its still got the HICAS rack fitted ,is it disabled for track use ?


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Got these in a higher resolution please?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow that is by far my favourite skyline


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Very smart

But is that another version of the LED lamps? By Mines?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

DCD said:


> My favorite demo car by far.



Quoted for absolute truth. Anyone who disagrees will be trialed by church and burnt at the stake for crimes as a heretic.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Porn, porn and more porn.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think the white/carbon bonnet is a reali smart finishing touch.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

thats how carbon bonnet should be, painted.. leaving them unpainted is too taxi like


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Haribo said:


> i think the white/carbon bonnet is a reali smart finishing touch.


Isn´t it "just" a standard V-spec II bonnet??

BTW Dino, do you know the weight of the car?

/P


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

Perra said:


> Isn´t it "just" a standard V-spec II bonnet??
> 
> /P


yep it is a standard v-spec 2 bonnet


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

AFAIK it's a standard V-Spec II bonnet. I think the Mines car is a base N1 car, so it has been painted, otherwise on V-Spec II cars, its factory painted. 

Dino any chance of a hi-res wallpaper to be hosted on your website for this month?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

sorry boys i do this all the time, i mean boot lid, the boot lid! lol.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

It weights 1450 kg


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Perra said:


> Isn´t it "just" a standard V-spec II bonnet??
> 
> BTW Dino, do you know the weight of the car?
> 
> /P


if you look at the underneath of it... looks carbon?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

the n1 bonnets are carbon.


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

> Dino any chance of a hi-res wallpaper to be hosted on your website for this month?


i 2nd that


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

wallpaper, right click and save as


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

DCD said:


> wallpaper, right click and save as


as I´ve learned it from my parents:

"Thank you sir"


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks Dino! I think we need more months in the year...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Quoted for absolute truth. Anyone who disagrees will be trialed by church and burnt at the stake for crimes as a heretic.


I guess I better get ready for church.   Its definitely a sweet demo car but hard to assign the favourite tag to.

Great pix as usual, DCD.

Cya O!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

The stickers ruin it.

Other than that, its quite nice!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> wallpaper, right click and save as


Thanks Dino.
Top work as usual.
Cem - you've obviously gone mad


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

i've seen the video and could'nt believe the speed of that Rev needle 

AWESOME


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hipogtr wanted me to pass onto you all his best wishes. 

His last request was that I use plenty of damp wood at his stake so it may render him unconscious prior to being burnt to a crisp. He burned merrily like a greasy bacon sandwich after a nights clubbing at Ritzys.

One less non-believer to worry about.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

nismo1118 said:


> It weights 1450 kg


That's 118Kg lighter than the Garage Bomber, or 250Kg if I'm sat in it!

Nice car, good package. Makes you wonder what they will do with a GTR Proto when they get one.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

LOL @ Cem!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> wallpaper, right click and save as


Many thanks!!!


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

that car is my all time fave japanese car. and great pics dino.


----------



## vsp3c (Nov 5, 2004)

does anybody know what kind of wheels those are?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

BBS RE's IIRC


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BBS RE-Mg 10.2x18 (192,000 Yen each!)


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

I was browsing through a magazine store when I spotted the Mine's GT-R on the front cover of a J Tuner magazine. I knew I had to grab it since it was the last copy.

Top notch pictures and review Dino, this is what we have been waiting for!!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

DCD said:


> BBS RE-Mg 10.2x18 (192,000 Yen each!)



10.2x18? Maybe its just me, but 10.2? Odd number lol. But the Mine's 34 is the eptiamy of a circuit prepped GT-R. Just wish their previous BNR32 was as great  or they should try doing one don't you think?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

cbljkkj said:


> Top notch pictures and review Dino, this is what we have been waiting for!!


Cheers 

10.2 is indeed an odd number. Bloody Germans. Always want to be different


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Hipogtr wanted me to pass onto you all his best wishes.
> 
> His last request was that I use plenty of damp wood at his stake so it may render him unconscious prior to being burnt to a crisp. He burned merrily like a greasy bacon sandwich after a nights clubbing at Ritzys.
> 
> One less non-believer to worry about.


LOL! Greetings from the grave! 

Cya O!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> Cheers
> 
> 10.2 is indeed an odd number. Bloody Germans. Always want to be different


Funny things is, you can´t find the wheels on the German homepage. Only the Japanese one. So, bloody Japs, huh!? Always want to be different.  

/P


----------



## Nige1 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a video of this going around a track and it really moves the revs go up at some speed

Nige


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Cant justify spending nearly 4k on some wheels.. but I would love to have them on mine, probably the best wheels going at the mo..


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I don´t like that bbs Y-spoke design, it looks so 80´s Porsche like.
I guess mine´s were just looking for the lightest wheels and so they chose bbs.


----------



## nonito (Oct 18, 2005)

a 80's porsche and any LeMans car don't u?


----------

